# Marvin Williams signs for two years



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/488102735632273409


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Too much money for Williams without a team option, but it's not a bad fit. Charlotte needed a forward who can step out and hit jumpshots with McRoberts off to Miami, and Williams can play/defend either forward spot when needed.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

This would be an exciting headline in 2005


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Well at least he's only kind of overpaid now instead of one of the most overpaid dudes in the L.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

R-Star said:


> Well at least he's only kind of overpaid now instead of one of the most overpaid dudes in the L.


I think you are mistaking Marvin Williams for Joe Johnson.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Well at least he's only kind of overpaid now instead of one of the most overpaid dudes in the L.


This is pretty close to the same as his last contract. Didn't regress, or progress for that matter


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I was sitting there wondering why the hell this guy was drafted so high, but man he has had a lackluster career. I thought he'd be a pretty good player, not just some guy. With NBA inflation figured in this is about the same money as he was making as a rookie

Only solace in this is that he's not Lance Stephenson, tough luck r-star. Lance is going to have to come crawling back to Bird begging for 8 million


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Diable said:


> Only solace in this is that he's not Lance Stephenson, tough luck r-star. Lance is going to have to come crawling back to Bird begging for 8 million


Charlotte could still offer Lance a deal starting at eight figures in the first year, if I understand correctly, and although they don't have to it could work out even better if they work a sign-and-trade with the Pacers. I don't think Lance is priority #1 for the Hornets right now, but he's still an option.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

ATLien said:


> This is pretty close to the same as his last contract. Didn't regress, or progress for that matter


Hmmmm. Thought I remember people calling him overpaid the last few years.

I must be losing it.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

In retrospect this is the guy who as a freshman couldn't beat out Rashad McCants or Jackie Manuel, but was drafted so high...why was everyone including myself so enamored with him?


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Geaux Tigers said:


> In retrospect this is the guy who as a freshman couldn't beat out Rashad McCants or Jackie Manuel, but was drafted so high...why was everyone including myself so enamored with him?


Great NBA body. Unfortunately, only a so-so NBA skillset.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

A thoroughly average NBA player. I really thought he would have broken out one of those Hawks years, but it just never happened.

He also hasn't made below $6.5 million in a season in the last four or five years.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

GNG said:


> A thoroughly average NBA player. I really thought he would have broken out one of those Hawks years, but it just never happened.
> 
> He also hasn't made below $6.5 million in a season in the last four or five years.


That's seriously the sig he picked? Awesome.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

This shit reminds me of that guy MarvinWilliams#1in2005 or whatever the hell it was. That guy was like the high ****ing priest of the cult of Marvin. I know he swore up and down that Marvin was going to be on Rushmore by now.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I thought Marvin's problem was more mental than physical. Although he was never a freakish athlete, he should've been a lot better player than what he is.

At least he's stayed in the NBA though. What the hell is Shelden Williams doing now? Damn!


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

ATLien said:


> I thought Marvin's problem was more mental than physical. Although he was never a freakish athlete, he should've been a lot better player than what he is.
> 
> At least he's stayed in the NBA though. *What the hell is Shelden Williams doing now?* Damn!


Everyone but Atlanta saw that coming though.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

hobojoe said:


> Everyone but Atlanta saw that coming though.


Oh, I know. He was obvious, but there also weren't any franchise players drafted after him.


----------

